# 67 GTO steering column drop



## marinGTO (Mar 24, 2015)

I am doing some work behind and around the instrument cluster and am trying to drop the steering column as I have read about in various posts. The column seems to be secured by a heavy metal bracket which secures to the surrounding frame with two nuts up close to the driver and a bolt pretty far down toward firewall. This creates about an inch of give but doesn't seem to allow drop. I have disconnect speedo cable which is not creating resistance, which seems mostly to occur near firewall.
There is a bracket that surrounds the lower end of the column like so: [o] which has bolts holding the left and right sides of the bracket down there together. Must this get released too? Other advice? THANKS!!


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Put two of the column support bolts back in to support the top of the column.
Loosen the clamp [o] then pop the two ribbed push pins that hold the lower skirt then the 5 bolts that hold the metal plate to the firewall.
Pop the plate loose and slide it towards to you a couple inches.
Pull the two upper bolts and the column will drop.
You may have to replace the two pins and the gasket Ames carries these parts.


----------



## marinGTO (Mar 24, 2015)

*will try this*

thx vm GoatRoper


----------

